# South Georgia club?



## Brayhaven (Mar 30, 2017)

N. FL, 70 yr old retired gunsmith, looking for a club in S. GA. Still or stand hunt only  deer, hog turkey. Fishing opportunity a plus also. Courteous, responsible hunter.  Have a club here in N. FL now.  But looking for some occasional different scenery and hunting.. Not a trophy hunter, or game hog. 
Any help appreciated. Email: brayhaven@aol.com
Regards,
Greg


----------

